# good cichlids to start the cycling process



## higginius

I am about ready to add fish to my 29 gallon tank.  I have placed Proquatics bacteria starter in it as specified on instructions for two weeks.  I was wondering what would be some good possibilities of hardy african cichlid starter fish?  Also, how many is the right amount to start with?  I am planning on getting the fish small (young).  Thanks.

p.s. I have a 90 gallon tank for when they get too big.


----------



## Lisachromis

Do you want them for colour? Behaviour? Have you checked into any possibilities yet? Do any strike your fancy yet? We can offer all sorts of suggestions, but we'd like to know in what sort of direction you'd like to go.


----------



## higginius

Well, my biggest limitations is the selection I will have. I just recently moved to college, and I don't know if there will be any stores that carry a good selection of cichlids. I definitely love to have a bright colorful tank with a good variety of shapes and sizes. I have a lot of Malawi in one tank, I do have some interest in Lake Tang. cichlids. One cichlid I really like, that maybe I'm interested in is the Frontosa. I guess any suggestions of hardy cichlids that are either very colorful, or unique in some way.


----------



## Lisachromis

I can definitely say you can't have fronts in a 29 gallon tank. 

You're fairly limited in that actually. Best bets are shelldwellers or maybe a pair of brichardi, or a Julidochromis sp. There's not really anything I can think of from Malawi that will work out in that tank in the long run.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Don't forget that there are some African cichlids that arn't from rift lakes such as jewels and tilapias, butterfly cichlids would be good. I've forgoten the latin name though.


----------



## Imbrium

If he was going to move the fronts to the 90 gal that would be ok though, wouldn't it?


----------



## Lisachromis

FYI - butterfly cichlids are Anomalochromis thomasi. I would not put Tilapia in a 29g. Jewels are a maybe, and that's only if you get the small species (which is generally not the species that is typically sold in pet stores). 

Depends on how many fronts, but moving them to larger quarters would make it ok for a while in a 29


----------



## elitesrock

I recommend any thing in my signature especially the Yellow Tail Aceis.


----------

